# blauer hyperlink entfernen



## KCobain (29. Mai 2005)

hallo
ich habe mit frontpage für ein bild ein hyperlink erstellt, jetzt hat das bild einen blauen rahmen, wie bekomme ich diesen rahmen wieder weg? aber der link soll bleiben


----------



## pamax (29. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Ich glaube das müsste dir helfen!
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials206727.html


pMx


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Mai 2005)

<img src="blub.jpg" border="0">


----------



## KCobain (29. Mai 2005)

danke   border = "0" hat geklappt


----------



## Gumbo (29. Mai 2005)

Nimm lieber der CSS-Variante border-style:none.


----------



## KCobain (29. Mai 2005)

hasb jetzt soo gelassen


hier könnt ihrs sehen

http://www.csoclan .de .vu/


----------



## Gumbo (29. Mai 2005)

Es ist natürlich zusätzliche Arbeit jedes img-Element mit einem zusätzlichen Attribut zu bestücken.


----------

